# 35G Planted Tank Journal



## mabviper (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey enthusiasts ^^. 

I just started my 35G tank this weekend. I decided to make this journal because I want to keep track on how the plants grow and to share. This is my second planted tank. The first one was a 10G tank that was run over by willow moss and Samolus parviflorus. I'm running two 36" T12 Daylight fluorescent bulbs at ODNOx2 each. I'm also running pressurized CO2 running to give me about 30-40 ppm CO2. A few of the plants are pearling ^^ though I'm getting that annoying white film on the water surface again  

Anyways, here are the pics ^^. Enjoy and comments are most welcome.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Lots of great plants, and they look really healthy. I would like to see you add something more to the tank though. Maybe some landscaping(not so flat), larger rocks, or some wood.


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

I agree with chompy. The plants look great, but it needs some hardscaping. A nice piece of drift would look awesome in there.


----------



## mabviper (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, I thought about adding driftwood and/or rocks. Most of the plants in there will be removed gradually. I'm trying Chuck's method in starting planted tanks, http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_newtank.htm. Basically load up on a lot of plants and let them grow without fish for two weeks or so to minimize the probability of algae attacks. After awhile, I'll try to add rocks and driftwood ^^.


----------



## mabviper (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey all. I'm just updating a few pictures of my aquarium. I've been having a few problems. Some of the plants are showing nutrient deficiencies. It looks like the old leaves are turning yellow. My samolus is also growing brown algae and the ludwigia repens has a bit of hair algae on them. I had Anacharis towards the back but today, I found them all melted so I had to remove them. Also, the old leaves of the red cabomba are turning white . All of the plants do have healthy roots so I'm hoping that they'll pull through though ^^.

On the bright side, the small tiger lotus has sprouted two new leaves. The HC is growing quite well compared to the glosso behind it. As you can see, both the green hydro and Limnophila sessiliflora are growing like mad! I'm going to trim those tonight. There are three aponogeton bulbs that are growing several leaves. I can't wait to see the outcome ^^. I also a single stray frogbit from BigAls when I bought the HC from them. It has now produced 2 more side shoots ^^. Anyhoo, pics below.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice, I like the way the cuba is growing. It looks pretty clean.
Are you still having protien problem? (that white surface film you were talking about).

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## mabviper (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm still having protein problems. My black mollie doesn't seem to skim the surface anymore. When I first got her for my smaller tank, she used to skim it a lot  I aimed the spray bar towards the water surface this morning. I hope that by doing this, the protein would break up.


----------



## Canith (Nov 19, 2006)

wondering where did u get your Cuba from?


----------



## mabviper (Nov 25, 2006)

I bit the bullet and bought it from BigAls North York, Steeles and Yonge. It was $9.99 there.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

yeah, aiming the spraybar up helps, but having it splashing into the water does a better job.
Nice to see you manage to get the cuba from BA. I've been shopping around for it for almost 1 year and couldn't find any forsale. I endup having it shipped from BC.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## mabviper (Nov 25, 2006)

The spray bar thing definately helped. The film isn't as thick as before but it is still there. I might turn on a small powerhead or an airstone at night. It's not a pleasant sight to see a filmy water surface with co2/o2 microbubbles stuck on it every day.

I was stalking menagerie and bigals to get some cuba, lol. I got lucky one day when bigals just got their shipment.


----------



## mabviper (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm posting a lil update on my tank. I just started EI dosing and it's working wonders. I also removed all the hydro in the back of the tank. I replanted the Rotala rotundifolia in its place. Hope you like it.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

It's coming along nicely mabviper. In one of your pics I see you have glosso, where did you get it?


----------



## mabviper (Nov 25, 2006)

I got it from BigAl's North York. I went there last week and they still have 2 or 3 potted ones but something was wrong with the last chamber. I water was low and frogbit was all over the top. The pots were all underneath though.


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Its going to be a lot of hard work to keep the HC and glosso from spreading into each other.


----------



## mabviper (Nov 25, 2006)

I have a few pics to show. Nothing has changed much except the addition of fish.


----------

